# 2008 DNC Convention



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Just Released- Agenda for the Democratic National Convention for 2008:

7:00 P.M. Opening flag burning. 
7:15 P.M. Pledge of allegiance to U.N. 
7:30 P.M. Ted Kennedy proposes a toast 
7:30 till 8:00 P.M. Nonreligious prayer and worship. Jessie Jackson and
Al Sharpton. 
8:00 P.M. Ted Kennedy proposes a toast. 
8:05 P.M. Ceremonial tree hugging. 
8:15- 8:30 P.M. Gay Wedding-- Barney Frank Presiding. 
8:30 P.M. Ted Kennedy proposes a toast. 
8:35 P.M. Free Saddam Rally. Cindy Sheehan-- Susan Sarandon. 
9:00 P.M. Keynote speech. The proper etiquette for surrender-- French
President Jacques C hirac 
9:15 P.M. Ted Kennedy proposes a toast. 
9:20 P.M. Collection to benefit Osama Bin Laden kidney transplant fund 
9:30 .M. Unveiling of plan to free freedom fighters from Guantanamo Bay.
Sean Penn 
9:40 P.M. Why I hate the Military, A short talk by William Jefferson
Clinton 
9:45 P.M. Ted Kennedy proposes a toast 
9:50 P.M . Dan Rather presented Truth in Broadcasting award, presented
by Michael Moore 
9:55 P.M., Ted Kennedy proposes a toast 
10:00 P.M. How George bush and Donald Rumsfeld brought down the World
Trade Center Towers-- Howard Dean 
10:30 P.M. Nomination of Hillary Rodham Clinton by Mahmud Ahmadinejad 
11:00 P.M. Ted Kennedy proposes a toast 
11:05 P.M. Al Gore reinvents Internet 
11:15 P.M. Our Troops are War criminals-- John Kerry 
11:30 P.M. Coronation Of Mrs. Rodham Clinton 
12:00 A.M. Ted Kennedy proposes a toast 
12:05 A.M. Bill asks Ted to drive Hillary home


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You forgot one....

11:45.......Next President of US gives acceptance speech.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

But the real news will come at 11:50 when the USA officially becomes a third world nation under the UN charter.......


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well heck their is a first time for everything, this is the first time I agree with everything Ted Kennedy did!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Zog,

I just got that listing in an email last night! I think it is hilarious to read those...........regardless of what your political views are.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Now that right there is funny Zoggy, Ken u need to lighten up a little, it was a JOKE.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I know it is a joke....so is my statement.Lighten up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It was a joke????????


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Yeah ... I was thinking that was history ...

Oh ... it's still 2006 huh...

I didn't like one thing in there anyway ...

Well ... wait just a second ...

What was that last line???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, that last line was ok, but as a candidate for president I think she would guarantee a republican victory. People either hate her or love her, and more people hate her.



> 11:15 P.M. Our Troops are War criminals-- John Kerry


That quote kind of fits another thread on here doesn't it?


----------

